# Whizzer Ray’s Less-Than-Excellent Adventure



## Goldenrod (Nov 16, 2022)

Whizzer Ray’s Less-Than-Excellent Adventure

By Goldenrod

Hospital patients will remember their mandatory corridor walk, while tendered to a medicine drip tower. Mary and I were ready for the worm-race track just outside of my room when I was hit with the urge to drain the dragon so the pee box was immediately fetched. There was a quick knock at the door and a woman wearing a volunteer shirt pushed the picture of a puppy (that was all nose) up to my nose and asked, “Do you need the service of a comfort dog?” Fortunately, she didn’t notice that Captain and the boys were doing their best to pump out a decent, prostrate-restricted stream.

The hospital staff was most interested in the awaking of my rear delivery orifice and during one attempted geyser stream (for the cup) it delivered the first plop-of-evidence that all things below were advancing quickly. Mary wiped it up before I could snap a trophy picture with my phone. My lady is a born, Grimme Reaper. My son suggested that I should walk Hazel, (our pooch) and she could model where that stuff is supposed to drop. Every family has a straw that stirs the drink. We have two. (No pictures).


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 16, 2022)

Monitors can please take the Lounge post down if it is against the rules.  I placed it in the wrong Forum.


----------

